# {{ غــــرائـــــــب و َ عــــجــــائـــــب }}



## twety (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*"]}}{{ غــــرائـــــــب و َ عــــجــــائـــــب }}{{ 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

1**- النملة اذا انقلبت فانها تنقلب على جانبها الايمن فقط .

2_ الدببه القطبيه يسراويه ..تستخدم يدها اليسرى وليس اليمين .


3_ المرأه ترمش بعينيها مرتين أكثر من الرجل (الظاهر من المغازل) 

**4_ الفيل هو الحيوان الوحيد الذي لا يستطيع أن يقفز (والا تصير فاجعه).

5_ حاسة التذوق عند الفراشه في اقدامها << سبحان الله 

6_ التمساح لا يستطيع اخراج لسانه من بين فكيه 7*

*_ اللاسكيمو يستخدمون الثلاجات لحفظ الطعام من التجمد لان الجو عندهم ابرد من الثلاجه. 

8**_ ينام الدلفين و إحدى عينيه مفتوحه . 

9_ يتحرك قفصك الصدري اكثرمن 5 ملايين مرة في السنه الواحده عندما تتنفس(سبحان الله ).

10_ قلب القمبري في راسه.(علشان يقولون يفكر بعقله) *

*11_ الخنزير هو المخلوق الوحيد الذي لا يستطيع النظر الى السماء.. 
12_ الحكمه من قول الحمد لله بعد العطسه لان القلب يتوقف عن النبض خلال العطاس والعطسه سرعتها 100 كلم في الساعه واذا عطست بشده من الممكن ان تكسر ضلعا من اضلاعك واذا حاولت ايقاف عطسه مفاجئه من الخروج فانه يؤدي الى ارتداد الدم في الرقبه او الرأس ومن ثم الى الوفاة واذ تركت عيناك مفتوحتان اثناء العطس من المحتمل ان تخرج من محجرها *
*
13**- يروى أن ديكاً باض بيضة سنة 1474م في مدينة بال السويسرية،وصارت البيضة حديث الناس، وُنظرت مسألة الديك وبيضته أمام المحكمة..التي اصدرت حكمها باءعدام الديك حرقاً,لأنه جاء بعمل مناف للطبيعة،ومضاد لها..وطبعاً أُحرقت البيضة كذالك 

14-يوجد في مدينة كليفلاند بو لا ية أوهايو الأمريكيه قانون يمنع صيد الفئران بدون إذن أورخصة صيد رسمية 

**15- فى عام 1972 منع رجل من دخول السينما فى البرازيل والسبب ان الاخ حاط فى خصره ثعبان حى من نوع البوا والسبب الاغرب ان السلطات منعته لان الحية تعتبر قاصرا . 

16- من افظع انواع التعذيب التى كانت تستخدم فى ايطاليا والمانيا انهم كانوا يرغمون الخصم على شرب كمية كبيرة من زيت الخروع تصل لربع جالون *

* 17- في عام1705  وصل قرد على متن زورق صغير الى شاطيءوست هارتبول بانجلترا.. فقضت محكمة عسكرية باعدامه شنقاً ، بتهمة التجسس لحساب فرنسا 

18-ملك ايطاليا فيكتور ايمانويل الثاني اهدى صديقاً له في إحدى المناسبات أحد أضافر قدمه، داخل إطار من الذهب، ومرصعاً بالماس*

* 19**- يوجد في نيوزيلنده قانون يُلزم أصحاب الكلاب باصطحابها في نزهة مرة واحدة على الأقل كل 24 ساعة.(انا لله) *
*
**20- تضع أنثى الأخطبوط 60 ألف بيضة.. ثم تلزم مخبأها ولا تغادره حتى تموت جوعاً 


21- كان الإغريق يختارون شخصاً له رأس ضخم، ويحلقون شعر رأسه، ويكتبون على رأسه، ثم يترك الى ان يطول شعره، ويرسل الى المكان المنشود.. فإذا وصل، يقص شعره مرة ثانية.. فتقرأ الرسالة *
*
22- من الغريب والمدهش أن الصرصور، بعد احتكاكه بالإنسان، يسارع الى مخبئه لتنظيف نفسه ((واد شايف نفسه)

م
ن
ق
و
ل​*​


​


----------



## قلم حر (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: {{ غــــرائـــــــب و َ عــــجــــائـــــب }}*

هههههههههههههههههههههه .
طرائف جميله جدا و معلومات جميله كمان .
شكرا جزيلا .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## candy shop (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: {{ غــــرائـــــــب و َ عــــجــــائـــــب }}*

طرائف حلوه يا تويتى 

ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## muheb (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: {{ غــــرائـــــــب و َ عــــجــــائـــــب }}*

طرئف وغرئب جميلة جدا 
مرسي يا توتي


----------



## twety (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: {{ غــــرائـــــــب و َ عــــجــــائـــــب }}*



قلم حر قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه .
> طرائف جميله جدا و معلومات جميله كمان .
> شكرا جزيلا .
> ربنا يبارك حياتك .


 
العفو يافندم
ده بعض ماعندكم يعنى

نورت الموضوع
ميرسى لمرووووووووووووورك


----------



## twety (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: {{ غــــرائـــــــب و َ عــــجــــائـــــب }}*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> طرائف حلوه يا تويتى​
> 
> 
> ميرسى يا قمر​


كوووووويس
ان الموضوع عجببببببببك ياجميل

ميرسى لمرووووورك:t25:


----------



## twety (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: {{ غــــرائـــــــب و َ عــــجــــائـــــب }}*



muheb قال:


> طرئف وغرئب جميلة جدا
> مرسي يا تويتي


 
محب نورت:lightbulb: موضوعى

ميرسى لمروووووووورك


----------



## fullaty (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: {{ غــــرائـــــــب و َ عــــجــــائـــــب }}*

موضوع جميل وفعلا عجائب عجيبة هههههههههههه

ميرسى يا تويتى على الموضوع 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## الانبا ونس (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: {{ غــــرائـــــــب و َ عــــجــــائـــــب }}*

*شكرا ياتويتى على الموضيع الحلوة دى​*


----------



## nonajesus (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: {{ غــــرائـــــــب و َ عــــجــــائـــــب }}*

موضوع جامد يا فيبى


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: {{ غــــرائـــــــب و َ عــــجــــائـــــب }}*

موضوع  كويس جدا 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## twety (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: {{ غــــرائـــــــب و َ عــــجــــائـــــب }}*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> موضوع جميل وفعلا عجائب عجيبة هههههههههههه​
> 
> ميرسى يا تويتى على الموضوع ​
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


ربنا يجبر بخاطرك ياحلو انت ياحلو:new6:
العفو ياقمر 
ده اقل واااااااااااجب

ميرسى لمروووووووووووووورك


----------



## twety (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: {{ غــــرائـــــــب و َ عــــجــــائـــــب }}*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *شكرا ياتويتى على الموضيع الحلوة دى​*


 
ربنا يخليك يل انبا ونس

ميرسى لمروووووورك


----------



## twety (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: {{ غــــرائـــــــب و َ عــــجــــائـــــب }}*



nonajesus قال:


> موضوع جامد يا فيبى


 
ميرسى يانونو

بس هى مالها فيبى بالموضوع leasantr

ميرسى لمروووووورك


----------



## twety (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: {{ غــــرائـــــــب و َ عــــجــــائـــــب }}*



yoyo112yoyo قال:


> موضوع كويس جدا
> ربنا يعوضك


 
ميرسى يايويو 

شكرا لمروووووووورك


----------



## totty (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: {{ غــــرائـــــــب و َ عــــجــــائـــــب }}*

_حلو زيك يا تويتى
ميرسى يا قمر_​


----------



## twety (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: {{ غــــرائـــــــب و َ عــــجــــائـــــب }}*



totty قال:


> _حلو زيك يا تويتى_
> 
> 
> _ميرسى يا قمر_​


 
ميرسى ياحلو انت :smil12:

ميرسى لمرووووووووورك


----------



## meraaa (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: {{ غــــرائـــــــب و َ عــــجــــائـــــب }}*

* 15- فى عام 1972 منع رجل من دخول السينما فى البرازيل والسبب ان الاخ حاط فى خصره ثعبان حى من نوع البوا والسبب الاغرب ان السلطات منعته لان الحية تعتبر قاصرا .   ههههههههههههههههه
طب السؤال هنا هو كان واخد التعبان ليه اصلا؟؟
ميرسى ياقمر على العجائب الغريبه دى  *​


----------



## twety (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: {{ غــــرائـــــــب و َ عــــجــــائـــــب }}*



meraaa قال:


> *15- فى عام 1972 منع رجل من دخول السينما فى البرازيل والسبب ان الاخ حاط فى خصره ثعبان حى من نوع البوا والسبب الاغرب ان السلطات منعته لان الحية تعتبر قاصرا . ههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *طب السؤال هنا هو كان واخد التعبان ليه اصلا؟؟*
> 
> *ميرسى ياقمر على العجائب الغريبه دى *​


 
اكيد يعنى كان هيقابل التعبانه بتاعته
ههههههههههههههههههه

العفو ياقمر :t31:
ميرسى لمرووووورك


----------



## +مادونا+ (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: {{ غــــرائـــــــب و َ عــــجــــائـــــب }}*

فعلا حجات غريبه جدا  ميرسى ع الموضوع


----------



## twety (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: {{ غــــرائـــــــب و َ عــــجــــائـــــب }}*



+مادونا+ قال:


> فعلا حجات غريبه جدا ميرسى ع الموضوع


 
العفو ياقمر

ميرسى لمرووووووووورك:new4:


----------



## sunny man (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: {{ غــــرائـــــــب و َ عــــجــــائـــــب }}*

شكرا على هذه العجائب و الطرائف


----------



## twety (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: {{ غــــرائـــــــب و َ عــــجــــائـــــب }}*



sunny man قال:


> شكرا على هذه العجائب و الطرائف


 
العفو ياباشا

ميرسى لمرووووووورك :t31:


----------



## فادية (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: {{ غــــرائـــــــب و َ عــــجــــائـــــب }}*

حلوة يا تويتي  عجائب عسل زيك يا عسل انتي 
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## twety (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: {{ غــــرائـــــــب و َ عــــجــــائـــــب }}*



فادية قال:


> حلوة يا تويتي عجائب عسل زيك يا عسل انتي
> 
> 
> تسلم ايدك​


ميرسى ياعسل انت :love45:

نورتى المووووووووضوع
ميرسى لمرررروك :flowers:


----------



## ra.mi62 (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: {{ غــــرائـــــــب و َ عــــجــــائـــــب }}*

_شكرا كتير عاى هذه الطرائف_​


----------



## ra.mi62 (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: {{ غــــرائـــــــب و َ عــــجــــائـــــب }}*

_شكرا كتير على هذه الطرائف_


----------



## twety (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: {{ غــــرائـــــــب و َ عــــجــــائـــــب }}*



ra.mi62 قال:


> _شكرا كتير على هذه الطرائف_


 

*العفو يافندم*
*انت بس تؤمر *

*نورت الموضوع*


----------



## جيلان (25 نوفمبر 2008)

> - فى عام 1972 منع رجل من دخول السينما فى البرازيل والسبب ان الاخ حاط فى خصره ثعبان حى من نوع البوا والسبب الاغرب ان السلطات منعته لان الحية تعتبر قاصرا .



*ههههههههههههههههه
صح ياختى بلا قلة ادب تدخل معاه السينما ليه
وبعدين مردوش عشن قاصر ومش عشن خايفيين على البشر الى جوة ولا ممنوع اصطحاب الزواحف ولا حاجة
ايه النلية دى*


----------



## kalimooo (25 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> صح ياختى بلا قلة ادب تدخل معاه السينما ليه
> وبعدين مردوش عشن قاصر ومش عشن خايفيين على البشر الى جوة ولا ممنوع اصطحاب الزواحف ولا حاجة
> ايه النلية دى*



موضوع غريب اخت تويتى
صحيح معلومات غريبة ههههههههههههه
سلام المسيح​​


----------



## fouad78 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

:fun_lol:
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 نوفمبر 2008)

يا جمال الغرائب والعجا ئب الى بتجيبيها يا تويتى​


----------



## twety (2 ديسمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *صح ياختى تدخل معاه السينما ليه*
> *وبعدين مردوش عشن قاصر ومش عشن خايفيين على البشر الى جوة ولا ممنوع اصطحاب الزواحف ولا حاجة*
> *ايه النلية دى*


 

*ايون يا جيجى يا اوختى*
*ازاى تدخل معاه السينيما*
*مش بذمتك غلط برضه :t30:*
*فكرتنى بالمسرحيه*
*هههههههههههههه*

*ميرسى ياقمر لمرورك*
*نورتى الموضوع *


----------



## sosofofo (3 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههه طرائف عجيبة فعلا


----------



## رامى ايليا (3 ديسمبر 2008)

_*سبحان الله بجد 
بجد يا تويتى معلومات جميله اوى ومهمه بجد 
انا اول مره اعرفها
ميرسى يا تويتى بجد​*_


----------



## mimi gamil (5 ديسمبر 2008)

حلووووووووة اووووي المعلومات والطرائف دي يا تويتي ربنا يعوضك


----------



## maramero (22 يوليو 2009)

*17- في عام1705 وصل قرد على متن زورق صغير الى شاطيءوست هارتبول بانجلترا.. فقضت محكمة عسكرية باعدامه شنقاً ، بتهمة التجسس لحساب فرنسا 

مرسي كتير
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يوليو 2009)

ميرررررسى ليكى يا تويتى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كوك (23 يوليو 2009)

_*شكرا جدا على المعلومه*_
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## twety (24 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع غريب اخت تويتى​
> صحيح معلومات غريبة ههههههههههههه
> 
> سلام المسيح​​


 
*اة فعلا ومختلفه*
*نحن نختلف عن الاخرون اخ كليمو*
*ههههههههههههه*

*ثانكس با فندم لمرورك *


----------



## twety (24 يوليو 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> :fun_lol:​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


 
*ميرسى يافؤاد*
*نورت الموضوع با فندم *


----------



## just member (24 يوليو 2009)

*جميل يا تويتى *
*شكرا اكتير*
**​


----------



## sara A (25 يوليو 2009)

*ههههههههههه*
*غرايب حلوة يا تويتى*
*ميرسى يا قمر*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------

